# "new" Sb Heavy 10 For Me!



## jarrettbailey (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey guys

First post for me I believe! I just bought a SB Heavy 10 with hard bed and D1-4 spindle with and 4 1/2' bed! Super excited about it! I started Inow the trade on  SB 16 x 60. This lathe will be put to work for a while at my business but will eventually be my personal lathe at home. I also bought a few upgrade items including an 8" 4 jaw, a heavy duty live center, and a D1-4 5C collet chuck. I may have to build a steady rest for it since it didn't come with one. Really pumped about this little lathe! Post pics soon!


----------



## jarrettbailey (Jan 2, 2017)

jarrettbailey said:


> Hey guys
> 
> First post for me I believe! I just bought a SB Heavy 10 with hard bed and D1-4 spindle with and 4 1/2' bed! Super excited about it! I started Inow the trade on  SB 16 x 60. This lathe will be put to work for a while at my business but will eventually be my personal lathe at home. I also bought a few upgrade items including an 8" 4 jaw, a heavy duty live center, and a D1-4 5C collet chuck. I may have to build a steady rest for it since it didn't come with one. Really pumped about this little lathe! Post pics soon!


View media item 95673


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2017)

Pics didn't load. But that sounds like a nicely set up lathe with a good bed size. I love my heavy 10. The only way I would ever sell it is if I found a great deal on a good condition 13.


----------



## jarrettbailey (Jan 2, 2017)

View media item 95673


----------



## jarrettbailey (Jan 2, 2017)

Fixed the images!


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 2, 2017)

jarrettbailey said:


> Hey guys
> I just bought a SB Heavy 10 with hard bed and D1-4 spindle with and 4 1/2' bed! Super excited about it! Really pumped about this little lathe! Post pics soon!



Congratulations on the new addition and welcome! 
Alot of the folks here are "Super excited" about their South Bend machines.
lk


----------



## jarrettbailey (Jan 2, 2017)

I loved that little SB 16. It was a really fun machine to run. We just ran it to death really. The motor went out twice and the ways probably had 0.050" wear for about half of the travel! It was in bad shape. I had to trade it along with some other equipment to get a 20 x 100 Clausing that our shop desperately needed. So, after that I found this little guy and so I'm proud to have a SB back!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2017)

Great looking lathe, nice find. It looks like the po restored it.
That 16 would have been worth getting the ways reground.


----------



## jarrettbailey (Jan 2, 2017)

I checked. Price I got was $11K plus freight either way. I couldn't bring myself to do it. Too much money. Plus a motor repair and probably a general overhaul. It's hard to justify that cost unfortunately. Granted, I only checked a couple places.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2017)

jarrettbailey said:


> I checked. Price I got was $11K plus freight either way. I couldn't bring myself to do it. Too much money. Plus a motor repair and probably a general overhaul. It's hard to justify that cost unfortunately. Granted, I only checked a couple places.


Yup, i hear ya. I'm pretty spoiled I guess, there's tons of places to get stuff like that done around me here in the motor city.


----------



## Kroll (Jan 3, 2017)

*SPLASH!!!!* What an entrance,that is one fantastic lathe and its ready to go.Welcome sir to the forum----kroll


----------



## jarrettbailey (Jan 3, 2017)

Haha! Thanks! I honestly have never worked on smaller lathe. I grew up in a family business machine shop and the smallest machine we've ever had is a 13" and it feels tiny. But I am excited about this one! I think it was made in 81 so its not "old" American iron, but it's a nice compromise. Hard ways and cam lock spindle are nice "modern" touches. Plus, it'll be great for my home shop when I get to put that all together. 

Funny thing is, a friend of mine has a friend locally to has a small lathe he's trying to sale and asked if I'd be interested. I'd already bought this one but I told him I'd love to look at it. Turns out, it is another Heavy 10 from 81 with hard ways and cam lock and a 4-1/2' bed! I was in shock. It also has the taper attachment and other tooling (I'm hoping steady/follow rests) so I offered the guy $1400 and am going to look at (hopefully buy) it this weekend. I wouldn't have guessed there would be one ANYWHERE CLOSE to me. The one I already bought is shipping from Boston. lol


----------

